# Front yard Forge



## Kearney.200 (Sep 10, 2015)

Other than my city codes is there somewhere in the I-codes that would relate to a forge being built in the driveway?

Yes I mean a metal working forge.

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## north star (Sep 10, 2015)

*< @ >*

Kearney.200,

Please provide some more info, ...such as:

Are you talking about a structure with a forge being

constructed in it [ an F-2 Occ. Group, Section 306.3,

`12 IBC   ],  or something else,  and which codes &

edition are you referring to ?



*< @ >*


----------



## JCraver (Sep 10, 2015)

If you have to regulate it, you could _possibly_ use Chapter 21 (Industrial Ovens/Furnaces) in the '09 IFC. Or if he's welding and cutting along with the forging, _maybe_ Ch. 26 (Hot Work).

Personally - there's nothing in our local codes to prohibit it.  If this is hobby work and not a home-based business, and he doesn't build a structure bigger than 200 sq. ft. to house the forge in, I'd probably make him set it ~10 ft. away from any house/garage and have a fire extinguisher handy, and then I'd forget about him.


----------



## Frank (Sep 10, 2015)

Residential accessory structure--same as any other shed


----------



## cda (Sep 10, 2015)

Forge as in oven

Or

Forge as in open flame

What is the fuel

Will it be in an enclosure??


----------



## cda (Sep 10, 2015)

https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/show_picture.pl?l=english&rais=1&oiu=http%3A%2F%2Fhackadaycom.files.wordpress.com%2F2012%2F08%2Fcoal-forge-build-e1344625603172.jpg%253Fw%253D470%2526h%253D352&sp=864dabaad2260f399cbd311b73bb265a

https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/show_picture.pl?l=english&rais=1&oiu=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.malindalo.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2009%2F05%2F052909_forge2.jpg&sp=a50443c775b1d9c76210603c2c27e833


----------



## cda (Sep 10, 2015)

Not much different than a BBQ

More than likely a zoning / code enforcement issue

Is he trying to run a business out of the house?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 10, 2015)

Are you in a Wildland Interface Fire Area ?

If not, it will be a Zoning issue


----------



## Kearney.200 (Sep 10, 2015)

He has in his driveway of a duplex with a canopy over it not in any type of building our Fire Marshall has said it is a fire risk '12 I codes open burn and yes its a hobby thing


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 10, 2015)

> Fire Marshall has said it is a fire risk '12 I codes


Then he needs to enforce the fire code and do his job

IFC Section 308 maybe applicable depending on the operation.

The owner could always move it to the back yard where the FM can't see it from the street


----------



## Kearney.200 (Sep 10, 2015)

It's a fire district not much real power other than advisory but we work together to help get around that


----------



## cda (Sep 10, 2015)

Kearney.200 said:
			
		

> He has in his driveway of a duplex with a canopy over it not in any type of building our Fire Marshall has said it is a fire risk '12 I codes open burn and yes its a hobby thing


What is the fuel??


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Man, you can't even go home from work and fire up the ol' forge anymore and melt some dam coins.

Recreation fire, 25-feet from combustibles, nuisance odors in your muni code if its there.


----------



## cda (Sep 10, 2015)

You know I keep hearing this banging in my head.

Wonder if the guy wears a kilt ???


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 10, 2015)

I just drag mine out of the garage, pour coals on it and glare at the neighbors.

Why would you even tell anyone?

Brent.


----------



## north star (Sep 11, 2015)

*? : ? : ?*



> "  ...and glare at the neighbors."


Yesssir Brentster, ...I see that you're a real ray of sunshine in your neighborhood !  

*? : ? : ?*


----------



## cda (Sep 11, 2015)

north star said:
			
		

> *? : ? : ?*Yesssir Brentster, ...I see that you're a real ray of sunshine in your neighborhood !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 11, 2015)

Caution: Please be aware of flying embers when using a forge or fire pit while wearing a kilt!  

pc1


----------



## cda (Sep 11, 2015)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Caution: Please be aware of flying embers when using a forge or fire pit while wearing a kilt!   pc1


He wears the fire reatradant/ osha compliant kilt


----------



## Mech (Sep 11, 2015)

> Originally Posted by *Pcinspector1*
> 
> Caution: Please be aware of flying embers when using a forge or fire pit while wearing a kilt!
> 
> ...


I think Pcinspector1 was thinking of an updraft carrying sparks or embers into an unprotected area.


----------



## tbz (Sep 12, 2015)

Kearney.200 said:
			
		

> Other than my city codes is there somewhere in the I-codes that would relate to a forge being built in the driveway?Yes I mean a metal working forge.
> 
> any help would be appreciated.


As the personal owner of (5) forges ranging from gas, propane to coke I will say just leave him alone.

It's simply a question of safety, if he is showing proper use, the flames will be very small on coke forges, propane forges are no different than a BBQ grill except the hot box zone and head are made to focus the flame and heat to a very small zone.

I would be more concerned about the hot metal being placed on dry lawn than the forge itself.

Are the next door folks complaining about the banging on the ANVIL or is the person erecting rust color artwork they disapprove of?

I would say more of a zoning issue unless you are going to start coming down on BBQ grills, unless they hooked it up to the main gas line.

JMO - Not a code thing, as most forges are portable in nature.

TOM


----------



## cda (Sep 12, 2015)

tbz said:
			
		

> As the personal owner of (5) forges ranging from gas, propane to coke I will say just leave him alone.It's simply a question of safety, if he is showing proper use, the flames will be very small on coke forges, propane forges are no different than a BBQ grill except the hot box zone and head are made to focus the flame and heat to a very small zone.
> 
> I would be more concerned about the hot metal being placed on dry lawn than the forge itself.
> 
> ...


About my only concern with it in the front yard  is a child curious about it and getting burned


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 14, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> About my only concern with it in the front yard  is a child curious about it and getting burned


They will only get burned once


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 14, 2015)

There's a reason since I was five years old I don't put my tongue to a car cigarette lighter anymore.

Brent.


----------



## cda (Sep 14, 2015)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> There's a reason since I was five years old I don't put my tongue to a car cigarette lighter anymore. Brent.


Did you miss the cigar in you mouth?


----------



## Kearney.200 (Sep 14, 2015)

thank you all and the gas grill thing is what I was thinking about or fire pit and I'm not wanting to shut him down just because if you know what I mean.

I enforce building and zoning codes here so I was just wanting a broader view so thank we  have such a wealth of knowledge in here


----------



## steveray (Sep 14, 2015)

It's a tool (unregulated)...and you are not from your assessment of this situation....


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 14, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Did you miss the cigar in yourouth?


Curiosity burned the Brent.

Apparently, I like my lessons painful and memorable.

Brent.


----------



## steveray (Sep 14, 2015)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Curiosity burned the Brent. Apparently, I like my lessons painful and memorable.
> 
> Brent.


I had the New England equivalent...ripped the tip of my tongue off of an iron handrail as a wee lad....


----------



## cda (Sep 14, 2015)

I wonder why some people are the way they are as adults!!!


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 14, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> I wonder why some people are the way they are as adults!!!


Skittish? Shakey? Constantly checking your six? Situationally aware? Skeptical, never believing a word anyone says?

Brent.


----------



## cda (Sep 14, 2015)

Kearney.200 said:
			
		

> thank you all and the gas grill thing is what I was thinking about or fire pit and I'm not wanting to shut him down just because if you know what I mean.I enforce building and zoning codes here so I was just wanting a broader view so thank we  have such a wealth of knowledge in here


"""Attractive nuisance """


----------

